# Al Ain Information



## jamesjxxx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi People,

I'm hoping to relocate from Oman to Al Ain and even though it is just over the mountains I would like any comments from people familiar with the city, its facilities and any general remarks.

I hope you can help as any and all comments wil be gratefully received. :confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's quiet, cheaper than Dubai or AD, but has a number of hotels, malls etc.


----------



## jamesjxxx (Jun 8, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## Adventurer7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi I was wondering whether you provide advice on accommodation in Al Ain as my husband and I are currently in a hotel but would need to find something soon.We are looking out for something in a complex with other expats and have a budget of 110000dhs.any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as we are not familiar with the area.Cheers Charmaine


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at posts by IndigoGirl. She is in a similar situation to you in Al Ain. Once you have five posts, you will be able to PM her.


----------



## Adventurer7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------

